# Help to configure LinkSys WAG 120N with tata indicom



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a Tata Indicom Broadband connection and try to configure my new LinkSys WAG 120N (router with ADSL2+ modem). But some how I am not able to connect to the sever.

So can you please help me in configuring the modem.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Abhinav


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope this is self explanatory:

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/2302/configi.th.jpg


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^^^
I didnt get what will be self explanatory.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2010)

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/2302/configi.jpg


----------

